

Ask HN: Whats so special about intercom.io - nahtnam

I see a lot of startups using it, but compared to something like zendesk, it much, much more expensive.
======
dangrossman
Intercom is (1) user profiles and event tracking like a MixPanel Lite, (2)
live chat, (3) in-app and e-mail drip and segmented messaging, (4) customer
feedback/polling, and (5) support/help desk.

Zendesk is a support/help desk product that recently acquired a chat company.

They're not alternatives unless you're only shopping for a help desk solution.
Intercom does more, and the additional services they provide are easily tied
to customer acquisition and engagement, which makes them valuable and easy to
justify spending on.

